# Converting/Importing Promash files



## Ducatiboy stu (24/7/14)

Have recently found my old Promash files, which are .rec files

Has anyone imported them into the newer brew programes..


Anyone who wants mine can have them, on the provision that you keep the name if you pass the recipe on. I give full permission to send, use, modify etc.( I dont give a rats if you modify them), but would prefer it if you kept the name as some of the recipes have sentimental value to me. Not for Commercial use unless the recipe is acknowledged and the full recipe details are made freely available to anyone and everyone. I just ask brewers to be fair, I spent a lot of time brewing these recipes and want anyone to be able to have access to them. Some of the recipes have the name of the original brewer, so please respect them as well.

View attachment Pillar Ales.zip


----------



## sp0rk (24/7/14)

Let me do it to those files right thurr..

http://outofkey.com/promash-file-converter/


----------



## SnakeDoctor (24/7/14)

Beer XML format 

View attachment Suzuki_stu_XML.zip


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/14)

I will give you a leave pass on the Suzuki bit....







Althought I dont know why....


----------



## dicko (25/7/14)

Doc made a program many years ago that would do it from Promash to Beersmith.

HERE

I dont think it will work on IOS. and it was for BS v1 from memory.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (25/7/14)

Beersmith2 and brew mate can both open the BeerXML conversions of Suzuki's recipes above.


----------

